# Blue LED Installed



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice . You can put some in me cruzen when I get around there next week .


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice looks like mine lol we can have a rave 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

that looks cool, what is the skull thing in the back is that a seat cover? i love that!

i want pink lights in mine i wonder if they make them!!
they seem really dark though, from a girl to another girl, how do you do your makeup and stuff?


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

also juliet, did you ever get your windows tinted btw i never saw pics!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

They look pretty sweet!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> that looks cool, what is the skull thing in the back is that a seat cover? i love that!
> 
> i want pink lights in mine i wonder if they make them!!
> they seem really dark though, from a girl to another girl, how do you do your makeup and stuff?


The skull in the back is a Paul Frank skull, it's my daughter's car seat lol.

Pretty sure they make the LEDs in most colors, my dad saw my blue ones yesterday and now he wants me to put red ones in his red Cruze haha.

I think they look dark in that photo because it's just a quick phone snapshot when I turned the light off in my garage and I took it through my tinted window. They're actually super bright imo, especially when all 4 of them are on. Yikes!

I don't really apply any makeup in my car. 1- I'm usually driving, 2- I like to use natural/daylight to apply makeup. Not dome light, regardless of color.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> also juliet, did you ever get your windows tinted btw i never saw pics!


Yeah I posted pics in the tint thread. Idk it probably got lost in the flow.
The pictures aren't great. I just snapped some with my phone and got more cloud reflection than anything lol. Someday I'll start a build thread if I actually do something noteworthy.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Yeah I posted pics in the tint thread. Idk it probably got lost in the flow.
> The pictures aren't great. I just snapped some with my phone and got more cloud reflection than anything lol. Someday I'll start a build thread if I actually do something noteworthy.
> 
> View attachment 81874
> View attachment 81882


oh that makes me want a black cruze with those rims! it doesn't even look like a cruze!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

MamaCruze said:


> oh that makes me want a black cruze with those rims! it doesn't even look like a cruze!


Those are just the factory LTZ 18's..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good! I cant decide if I want blue or red.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

So most of my LEDs still look good but one of them started flickering. Talked to Nick at Diode Dynamics and this is a summary of what he said, "The cheaper LED bulbs have a metal piece that contacts the LED and causes shorts (or something like that). They also tend to get hot which causes them to fail. Once you see one flicker it won't be long before the other LEDs on the same "bulb" start to do the same thing."

Because of the quality control at DD they're bulbs will not experience these issues. Sure you may have a few here and there but out of the 1000s that are sold the fraction of bulbs that do are very small. Plus their warranty will catch a failed bulb before the warranty expires. (due to quality control)

On another note, LEDs are sold in masses. Most suppliers buy blue. DD selects a specific spectrum of blue to ensure their bulbs match. Not sure if you've ever seen it but there are builds out there using LEDs the company bought without selecting a specific spectrum and the colors look off.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Those are just the factory LTZ 18's..
> 
> 
> This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


LOL yep! Nothing special. Though I do have the gold bowties painted over with silver. Woop woop.

Funny, I've posted a side view photo of my Cruze on another social networking site (obviously all non-Cruze owners) and I got so many replies from women who thought it was an Audi or MB. Made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I had blue ones until one night I had to read something and...I couldn't see jack :\ I did start to rave though

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> LOL yep! Nothing special. Though I do have the gold bowties painted over with silver. Woop woop.


Yup..


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Yup..


Mhm, I see what you did there. Those look really nice with your white. I just can't do black rims on a black car. It's too Gotham City for me. :L


 Sent with iLove


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I just can't do black rims on a black car. It's too Gotham City for me. :L


I may not be the caped crusader but call me batman black rims look killer on a black car.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I may not be the caped crusader but call me batman black rims look killer on a black car.


Haha! Well I think it gives the car a more masculine look, if that makes sense. I admit I sometimes check out guys I see driving cars with the blacked out look, I just don't think I could do it to mine. 


 Sent with iLove


----------

